# Customer Service!!!



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice to know people like this exist. Thanks for sharing


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Highland is pretty darn good. A+


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

I have always liked dealing with them. I had a problem processing an online order one phone call and it was taken care of. I actually talked to a real person.


----------



## danr (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks for sharing your experience.

I ordered and received a 3/4 woodslicer and was EXTREMELY impressed with the re-saw performance of the blade. 
I will continue to be a customer.


----------



## Schoey (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm fortunate to live 1/2 hr. from Highland. What a wonderful group of people, and such an awesome store.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

That is good service


----------



## DaleM (Feb 18, 2009)

I bought my bandsaw from them a few years agao and had great service when I called to verify when the truck was scheduled to arrive.


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

Curious if anyone is putting the 3/4" Woodslicer on a 14" Grizzly or similar? I love the 1/2" woodslicers but wouldn't mind wider for resawing. Just always heard the 14" clone saws can't tension 3/4" properly without possible warping of the frame…


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

I have had nothing but great service from them as well. Glad to see there still keeping the high standard going.


----------



## JeremyPringle (Aug 17, 2011)

I was in Atlanta for a business trip a few weeks ago, first stop after getting off the airplane? Highland! Those guys were awesome, I had a lot of fun talking to them all and what a cool store.


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

I buy exclusively from them. I used to go with LV but their shipping has gotten out of hand. Woodcraft is also good to deal with, although when I bought my Earlex sprayer I had a problem with the gun and the tech who spoke to me not only sounded a bit put out, but treated me like I was a moron. Nevertheless they came through and replaced the gun.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Also saved you on making a subsequent order for the 1/2" blade, great service


----------



## skywalker01 (May 19, 2009)

We must keep in mind that service of this caliber is quite difficult and expensive to do. I would not expect this kind of service from any company in the world. In fact I wouldn't even call it good service. Someone must have had a hunch and made the call of their own accord. I know the guys down there so I'm wondering who it could have been. I assume that lots of woodworkers out there would order two bandsaw blades at the same time? I just broke a blade on mine the other day and it was fairly new, so having another ready to go would have been great! Glad you got the right item! Highland is the best woodworking store.


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

I dropped in there several weeks ago traveling thru Atlanta.

Very nice and helpful people.

What a great candy shop they have there.


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

That's a good business with them. I have an online supplier too who do few follow up calls ,just checking if my blades are working fine. Thanks for sharing.


----------

